
RFID chip found on new Intel processor (in German) - merraksh
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/RFID-Tag-im-Intel-Core-X-Prozessor-3730254.html
======
noir_lord
[http://thehackernews.com/2014/06/intel-developing-rfid-
track...](http://thehackernews.com/2014/06/intel-developing-rfid-tracking-
and.html) perhaps?

They might have just decided to put them on everything and not activate them
on most as a cost measure.

~~~
Terribledactyl
In the german article they speculate that it could be used for tracking the
details (freq, cores, bin, cache etc) of the chip when the lid is off. They
also believe it might not be able to communicate via NFC when the lid and CPU
fan are on the chip.

Unless they've hidden an antenna somewhere this feels right to me.

